# New Donkey



## maddieantoinette (Jan 24, 2013)

So, I've added another animal to my zoo.... Now there are 3 horses, 2 fainting goats, 3 dogs, 2 parrots, and 1 donkey at the farm... and I'm not allowed to have any more animals. 

His name is Kenny, I bought him from the farm that I work at. He was born on their farm and is about 2 years old, give or take a few months. He was not halter broke (I had to lift him into the horse trailer we used to transport him), but he's definitely coming along, it only took me ten minutes to catch him and put a halter on (this is the first one he's ever had on), but he's very friendly.

Anyways, this is the first donkey that I've ever had, so I don't know too much about them. He is in a dry lot now, because I know they founder easy (he was only in the grass while I finished fencing ~ an hour or so). He has access to shelter, hay, and water (but no grain because I was told he shouldn't get it... is that right?). 

Does anyone have other donkey specific suggestions?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

No idea about keeping a Donkey, but he sure is cute :lol::lol:


.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He is so freaking adorable. I'm also of no help when it comes to keeping donkeys..


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

My three (2 minis and a standard) are kept with our cows (pasture 24/7). The donkeys get to have the not so green grass and the cows get the green grass, however they don't get grain (I keep a close eye on their weight). Maybe a handful or two as a treat, unless they need it in the winter (which is rare because they hay too). If you hand feed treats be careful, some donkeys get into the habit of checking your pockets and hands at every visit!:lol:


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds like you've got a good handle on things. If you do turn him out on pasture, put a grazing muzzle on him. Lots of love and patients & your off to a good start.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots and lots of patience, and cherrios. Lol. Everything must be kept positive and relaxed. You can't use force to get them to do anything. They are a bit more "independent thinkers" then horses are. Instead of you having to catch him you have him come to you! Once you catch him, give him a cheerio. Stand at the end of the rope and say "come on Kenny!" When he comes over give him another cherrio. Repeat on the lead, then off the lead. Hopefully within less then a week all you will have to do is say it by the gate and he will come right over. Once its in their heads as the routine he will just come on over. I taught my donkeys to come to me and one stands up on a pedestal and will "smile". A little bit of patience goes a LONG way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Awww... What a sweet donk'! 
You seem to have everything catered need, and he looks to be a happy donkey :lol:


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

aww what a cute donkey! no idea on them but sooo cute!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Soo cute, I want to nibble on his ears!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You have fainting goats! I've seen videos of them, they are pretty funny! I would love to pay you a visit, it sounds like its an awesome property you have!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Such a cutie . I also adore that colour on him.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I think he is the cutest donkey I've seen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

how cute! All I know is that they can survive on little to no feed. I would not feed high quality hay and definitely no grain. You can google care for Donkeys or how to care for a donkey.
I did research some articles at one time, as i was going to get one, but changed my mind as I am already horse rich .


----------

